# California weekly hay reports.



## CherryBlosson (Mar 27, 2009)

I found the California weekly hay reports quite interesting. It is good to lok at all the different places what the pricing and costing is of Hay in general and how it differs from region to region.

http://search.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/ml_gr311.txt


----------



## greengirl (Mar 24, 2009)

This was an interesting read. I am a sucker for statistics lol, maybe because I have a Father as an accountant! The figures are the exciting part for me I guess. I need to find one similar for my county and I am going to search it out. If I find it I will upload it here for you.


----------



## haydays (Mar 26, 2009)

I found the weekly hay reports of many counties so you can just click on any link you like and get the reports. It is very handy to have as a quick guide to pricing etc.

weekly hay reports guide


----------



## wildseed (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are the Agrarian reports and statistics in the U.K but I don't know how useful it will be to any on here but I thought I would post it for any one's reference any way.

u.k agriculture statistics


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the potsing...it is interesting the change in prices from one part of the country to the next. Since hay does not get subsidized by the government it is actually a true market economy type of crop. The various reports help see what the other areas are doing and also look at the option of shipping to different areas based on those prices.


----------

